
Showboat: billionaire NFL team owner installs Imax cinema on superyacht - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jan/18/showboat-billionaire-nfl-team-owner-installs-imax-cinema-on-superyacht
======
zunzun
He's so rich, he has a yacht in the swimming pool of his super-yacht.

